# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ماهو حكم إعادة صلاة الظهر بعد صلاة الجمعة

## أبو سليمان العسيلي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخوتي في الله

لدي سؤال *أرجوا الإجابة عنه بكل تفصيل و بالأدلة الشرعية الواردة عن الأئمة رحمهم الله*

ماهو حكم إعادة صلاة الظهر بعد صلاة الجمعة

فإنه في بلدنا تقام هكذا صلاة ولا أدري ما حكمها أهي بدعة ؟؟!! فإذا كانت كذلك فما هي الأدلة الشرعية على بدعيتها ، و إذا كانت واردة فكذلك ماهي الأدلة الشرعية على ورودها.

وعند بحثي على الشبكة وجدت التالي :

*فتوى على المذاهب الأربعة* 

في شروط و صحة صلاة الجمعة و تعدد المساجد التي تقام فيها الجمعة 

الغرض من صلاة الجمعة هو ان يجتمع الناس في مكان واحد خاشعين لرهم فتتوثق بينهم روابط الألفه و تقوى صلاة المحبة و تحيي انفسهم عاطفة الرحمة و الرفق و تموت عوالم الغضاء و الحقد و كل منه ينظر الى الأخر نظر المودة و الأخاء فيعين قويهم ضعيفهم و يساعد غنيهم فقيرهم و يرحم كبيرهم صغيرهم و يوقر صغيرهم كبيرهم و يشعرون جميعا بأنهم عبيد الله وحده و انه هو الغني الحميد ذو السلطان القاهر و العظمة التي لا حد لها.

ذلك بعد اغراض الشريعة الأسلامية من حث الناس على الأجتماع في العبادة و مما لا ريب فيه ان تعدد المساجد لغير اجة يذهب بهذه المعاني السامية لأن المسلمين يترقون في المساجد فلا يشعرون بفائدة الاجتماع و لا تتأثر أنفسهم بعظمة الخالق الذين يجتمعون لعبادته خاضعين متذللين فمن اجل ذلك قال بعض الأئمة: اذا تعددت المساجد لغير حاجة فإن الجمعة لا تصح الا لمن سبق بها في هذه المساجد فمن سبق بيقين كانت الجمعة و أما غيره فإنه يصليها ظهرا و اليك بيان اراء المذاهب في هذا الموضوع :

الحنفية 
قالوا: تعدد الأماكن التي تصح فيها الجمعة لا يضر, و لو سبق أحدها الأخر في الصلاة على الصحيح, و لكن اذا علم يقينا من يصلي الجمعة في مسجد أن غيره سبقه من المصلين في المساجد الأخرى, فأنه يجب عليه أن يصلي أربع ركعات بنية "أخر ظهر" بتسليمة واحدة, و الأفضل أن يصليها في منزله حتى لا يعتقد العامة أنها فرض, أما اذا شك في أن غيره سبقه إنه يندب له ان يصلي اربع ركعات بنية اخر ظهر فقط, و على هذا يطلب ممن يصلي الجمعة أن يصلي بعدها اربع ركعات سنة الجمعة, ثم يصلي بعدها اربع ركعات بنية اخر ظهر ثم يصلي بعدها ركعتين سنة الظهر.


المالكية 
قالو: اذا تعددت المساجد في بلد واحد فإن الجمعة لا تصح إلا في اول مسجد اقيمت فيه الجمعة في البلد.

الشافعية 
قالوا: أما ان تتعدد الأمكنة التي تقام فيها الجمعة لغير حاجة الى هذا التعدد او تتعدد لحاجة كأن يضيق المسجد الواحد عن اهل البلدة فأذا تعددت المساجد او الأمكنة التي تقام فيها الجمعة لغير حاجة كانت الجمعة لمن سبق بالصلاة. بشرط ان يثبت يقينا ان الجماعة التي صلت في المكان سبقت التي غيرها بتكبيرة الاحرام اما اذا لم يثبت ذلك بل ثبت انهم صلوا جميعا في وقت واحد بأن كبروا تكبيرة الاحرام معا او وقع شك في انهم كبروا معا او سبق احدهم بالتكبير فإن صلاتهم تبطل جميعا و في هذه الحالة يجب عليهم ان يجتمعوا معا و يعيدوها جمعة ان امكن ذلك و ان لم يكن صلوها ظهرا اما اذا تعددت لحاجة فإن الجمعة تصح في جميعها و لكن يجب ان يصلوا الظهر بعد الجمعة.

الحنابلة 
قالوا: تعدد الأماكن التي تقام فيها الجمعة في البلد الواحد إما أ يكون لحاجة او لغير حاجة فإن كان لحاجة كضيق مساجد البلد عمن تصح منهم الجمعة و إن لم تجب عليهم و إن لم يصلوا فعلا فإنه يجوز و تصح الجمعة سواء أذن فيها ولي الأمر او لم يأذن و في هذه الحالة يكون اولى ان يصلي الظهر بعدها اما ان كان التعدد لغير حاجة فإن الجمعة لا تصح إلا في المكان الذي اذن بإقامتها فيه ولي الأمر و لا تصح في غيره حتى و لو سبقت و إذا أذن و لي الأمر بإقامتها في مساجد متعددة لغير حاجة أو لم يأذن أصلا فالصحيحة منها ما سبقت غيرها بتكبيرة الاحرام فإن وقعت الصلاة في وقت واحد بأن كبروا تكبيرة الاحرام معا بطلت صلاة الجميع أنه تيقنوا ذلك ثم اذا امكن إعادتها جمعة اعادوها و إلا صلوها ظهرا أما اذا لم تعلم الجمعة السابقة فإن الجمعة تصح في واحد غير معين فلا تعاد جمعة و لكن يجب على الجميع ان يصلوا ظهرا.

صلى الله عليه وآله وصحبه وسلم

فأرجوا من الأخوة التوضيح ..............................  ....

----------

